# Ich and snails



## steelerfan (Apr 12, 2008)

So here's the situation: Ich and its treatment wiped out the inhabitants of my 28G:redmad:. So I'm going to let it be empty for a week or two and use it for QT for the 92G corner bow. The 28G also has snails, real small ones, multiplying quickly. Will they carry ich too? I want them gone and I know I can get snail eating species, but don't want the ich to continue through the snails. Also what are good snail eaters??


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Were it me I would dump the gravel from 28 gal. and start fresh. Snails are hard to eradicate and you have seed material from 92 gal to help spped the maturing or cycling of the 28gal. It is unusual for ICH medication to wipe out a whole tank unless that tank was home for corys, loaches, or other fish sensitive to medication or directions weren't followed as to dose and length of treatment.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Actually if your ich medication had copper in it, it will likely take care of that snail problem. 

Heres a fun idea, if you don't have plans for the 28 gallon, then make it a species only tank for dwarf puffers!!! That would be fun and they would feed on the snails. Just an idea though.


----------



## steelerfan (Apr 12, 2008)

So copper can eliminate snails? I'm planning to use the 28 for a grow out tank, I want more cardinal and rummynose in the 92 but they're too small from the LFS and the discus eat em up:shock: I'll do some research on the puffers. Thanks!!


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

No problem. Just a warning... Copper kills any inverts and from what I've heard it's hard to completely strip from your tank. I've used a copper ich med before, I just added the carbon and I've kept inverts in there with no problems. I wouldn't add copper to the tank just to get rid of the snails. 

The puffers are definitely a cool idea, but if you need a grow out tank then a 28 gallon sounds perfect. While the snails can be kinda ugly at times if you don't have live plants they really aren't anything to be worried about.


----------



## steelerfan (Apr 12, 2008)

What about zebra loaches?


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Zebra loaches are good snail eaters. They should be kept in a group and will be very sensitive to ich medications.


----------

